# Penn Millenium Spin zu Sonderpreisen - statt 59.95 EURO nur 39,95 EURO



## Meeresprogramm (7. Januar 2007)

*Fisherman's Partner, Neumarkt präsentiert:*

Penn Millenium Spin ab *€ 39,95*​*Zum Artikel im Shop bitte auf Abb. Klicken!>>>>>>>>>>>>*
*

*

www.meeresprogramm.com
Sie können uns auch in Neumarkt bei Nürnberg (Dienstag-Samstag) besuchen. Wir werden uns freuen Sie persönlich und kompetent zu beraten.

Ihr Fisherman's Partner, Neumarkt Team

*asm Angelsport Meyer e.K.*
*Dresdner Straße 38 *
*92318 Neumarkt*


----------

